# Sliced Apple Smoked Swiss



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 22, 2014)

I found this cheese place over by Atlanta. My wife looked at the Swiss and they asked her if she wanted to try it.

BOOM

Yup she does. I got 2.5 lbs. Had them slice some kinda thick.

8 slices ready for cold apple smoke.













apsmoswiss.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Oct 22, 2014






A-Maze-N doing its job.













appell.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Oct 22, 2014


















apsmoswiss2.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Oct 22, 2014






The slices were cold smoked yesterday.













asmoswiss.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Oct 22, 2014






Today vac sealed and doing 2 months in the fridge. I put wax paper between the slices, i think i should have gone to Academy and got some satin pack.













asmoswiss3.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Oct 22, 2014


----------



## driedstick (Oct 22, 2014)

Looks great I need to restore my supply, Looks like you got some good color on that. 

DS


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 22, 2014)

That should be some Awesome Stuff there, Rick!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Nice color!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks Y'all

Its good to get back into the swing of things again.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 22, 2014)

Looks great! It's just about that time of the year for us to start getting our smoked goodies ready for holiday gifts! Swiss is on the menu for this year!


----------



## driedstick (Oct 24, 2014)

Rick, if you don't mind me askin what is Satin Pack?? 

DS


----------



## kryinggame (Oct 24, 2014)

Where are you located? I can't smoke cheese until the temp drops to 45*.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 25, 2014)

driedstick said:


> Rick, if you don't mind me askin what is Satin Pack??
> 
> DS


Satin Pack is like wax paper but more like clear wrap. The squares are not wax coated. They come in a box of 500 and are about 6" x 6"


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 25, 2014)

kryinggame said:


> Where are you located? I can't smoke cheese until the temp drops to 45*.


Right now we are in West Georgia.

Dont let anyone say to you that you cant smoke cheese in the summer. I did  when we were in Florida over the summer and i dont use ice because ice creates condensation. Just keep your vents full open, use no heat, use whatever cold smoker you have. I prefer the Amazen over the smoke daddy because the SD can create creosote when used with chips. But thats just my opionon of it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 25, 2014)

kryinggame said:


> Where are you located? I can't smoke cheese until the temp drops to 45*.





nepas said:


> Right now we are in West Georgia.
> 
> Dont let anyone say to you that you cant smoke cheese in the summer. I did  when we were in Florida over the summer and i dont use ice because ice creates condensation. Just keep your vents full open, use no heat, use whatever cold smoker you have. I prefer the Amazen over the smoke daddy because the SD can create creosote when used with chips. But thats just my opionon of it.


Or you can fill a jug 3/4 full of water & freeze it.

It will keep things cool without creating the condensation Rick speaks of:













ribs and mods 009.jpg



__ tailgate72
__ Oct 26, 2011






Bear


----------



## kryinggame (Oct 26, 2014)

I have a dedicated MES that's for cold smoking cheese.  In the dead winter, I just have the cheese in there with my AMNPS going for about 8 hours.  I once did my set up (with no ice) and when I opened the machine, there was melted cheese.  But from what you gents are saying, I should simply use a jug of frozen water.

I'm glad to learn of this because I'll head to Costco this week to pick up some cheese.  Usually, I'll let that cheese sit in the fridge for about 2 months at the earliest before I'll enjoy it. 

Thanks!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 27, 2014)

kryinggame said:


> I have a dedicated MES that's for cold smoking cheese.  In the dead winter, I just have the cheese in there with my AMNPS going for about 8 hours.  I once did my set up (with no ice) and when I opened the machine, there was melted cheese.  But from what you gents are saying, I should simply use a jug of frozen water.
> 
> I'm glad to learn of this because I'll head to Costco this week to pick up some cheese.  Usually, I'll let that cheese sit in the fridge for about 2 months at the earliest before I'll enjoy it.
> 
> Thanks!


Works for me in PA, but I don't do it in the Summer. I did it one time when it wasn't very cold out, and I had to put 2 jugs of frozen water in.

Also I use sawdust instead of pellets for any smoke below 200* smoker temp. I think pellets produce more heat.

Bear


----------



## oregon smoker (Oct 28, 2014)

looks great!!!!

tom


----------



## rduckett (Nov 1, 2014)

How long was there temp setting?  what tpye of wood used?


----------



## docktoo (Nov 2, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> Works for me in PA, but I don't do it in the Summer. I did it one time when it wasn't very cold out, and I had to put 2 jugs of frozen water in.
> 
> Also I use sawdust instead of pellets for any smoke below 200* smoker temp. I think pellets produce more heat.
> 
> Bear


Did some cheese yesterday,  should have used my frozen milk jugs to keep it cool.  The lower rack just over the AMNPS started to have melted cheese, not ruined tho.  The temp guage on the MES30 never indicated over 85*.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 2, 2014)

Docktoo said:


> Did some cheese yesterday,  should have used my frozen milk jugs to keep it cool.  The lower rack just over the AMNPS started to have melted cheese, not ruined tho.  The temp guage on the MES30 never indicated over 85*.


Yup----MES temp gauges been known to tell stories.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## fendrbluz (Nov 4, 2014)

Wow thanks for the tip Bear I live in S.Florida been getting some nice chunks from Costco everytime I go been waiting for a cool down. Just ate my last piece sunday watching football :)


----------



## oregon smoker (Nov 4, 2014)

ice works I know being in Medford for 27 years. up here I finally found my chalendge with this weather I could not get up to 225 and maintain for an extended period of time, I first for this pos smoker 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Tom


----------

